# 52 MR in the bay?



## leonsulak (Jun 6, 2011)

I have had a lot of success with this lure in the surf, but I have never used it in the bay. Is this a good one to try, or should I stick to a different model? Thanks


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep!!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Throw it and they will come ! Surf and bay water have the same fish in them .


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

duh hello my favorite this year has been the orange top n bottom with gold sides but in a 51 model


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

You betcha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I've caught hundreds of specks and reds on the 51MR in the bay...


----------



## Flippin' Crazee (May 14, 2015)

KILT610 said:


> You betcha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I've caught hundreds of specks and reds on the 51MR in the bay...


Hey Capt. Wayne! Man....we sure miss you down here on the coast. I hope everything is good with you living the good life on the lake now.


----------

